# Still on # 30, And "Oh So Spoiled By Recent Via Trip"



## rrdude (May 26, 2010)

The greeting, boarding process, and time spent at the Met lounge were fine, can't complain really about that. Dinner reservations for 7:30PM Pre-boarding was fine, but SCA seemed to care more about avoiding exerting extra energy, than welcoming anyone on board the train.

What is it about a lot (not all) of Amtrak employees attitudes? Do they automatically suck the life and personality of some the new hires? (SCA had been on 11 years)

Tony, the Lounge Car Attendant for all of six months, was the only employee on board who had yet "gone over to the Dark Side". His prompt, clearly articulated, just-the-right-tempo, P.A. announcement upon leaving Chicago was about the only announcement I have heard the entire trip.

My roomette was a mess. One chair was broken, and would "slide" down towards the bed position, (my duct tape didn't help) The step to the upper berth, well, let's just say it looks like all the troops who stormed the beaches of Normandy on D-Day used this as their stepping off point. To say it was "threadbare" would be a compliment.

Gasket almost completely off one of the end doors on the sleeper. Looks like it has been that way for a while. Lounge had two cracked upper windows at one end. That's not really a complaint, more of an observation.

But ahhh, what could be finer than dinner in the diner, right? Wrong. Damned Cross Country Cafes. I so hate them. They tried to seat me in one of the sideways-facing tables designed by morons, and I politely refused, said I'd be glad to wait for a real four-top. This of course pissed off the LSA/Steward/Head Waiter whatever you call them...

Give him credit thou, he held his contempt for his job, his duties, and his dislike of the public VERY close to his chest. It was not overt, but was obvious.

Arriving now, 12:13pm at Harpers Ferry, about 45 mins late. (or "off schedule" as I used to like to say)

Dinner was uneventuful, which on Amtrak is a bonus. The steak was good, but no steak knives available, ("commissary forgot to load them") Meal companions were pleasant, and enjoyed the convivial atmosphere that dining on a train provides. Had to laff when the 13 year-old sat down, and immediately grabbed the roll off my salad plate, as I had pushed the untouched salad towards the center of the table. His mother stiffled a gasp, and with eye-contact to her only, reassured her I didn't mind at all, and was once a hungry 13 year old.

When the server brought her salad, she promptly placed her roll on my salad plate, and we had a little chuckle. Had the cheesecake for dessert, and left for the lounge car.

Upon returning to my sleeper, my lower berth was made up, and I plugged in my GPS and wireless Mi-Fi for a bit of work before calling it a night.

USA Today was slid under the door nice and early, and I didn't awaken and get showered until about 8:00AM. Breakfast special was the quesadilla eggs, not great, heck, just "OK" at best. Grits had been sitting a while, and the croissant was pretty hard. Nice start to the day.

Hung out in the lounge until about 11:00AM, then asked the diner staff if lunch was going to be an option, since we were about an hour "off schedule" at that point. Mr. Billy-Goat-Gruff intoned that I must not have heard, since EVERYONE else had heard, that they were serving "brunch" today. And that they would be nice and accommodate me, since I was in the sleeper. He reminded me a couple of more times that "we announced that we were serving breakfast and/or lunch since 6:00AM, until 11:00AM. "

And get this, he went thru the same dance with the NEXT eight people who came in. He finally went to the P.A., and made "The diner is closed" announcement. This of course brought another half-dozen people scurrying to the diner, to see if they too could get a bite to eat before arrival.

Boy did I make a "mistake" when I told him that that was the FIRST, and ONLY announcement that I had _heard_ about meal service that morning. Shame on ME! (They _could_ have made an announcement while I was in the shower)

The fact that I didn't "hear" an announcement was enough for his side-kick to inform EVERYONE in earshot that "we need to get this diner cleaned, if it's not clean when we get into DC, they gonna fire me........And if I miss my train in DC, then I gotta have my family borrow a car and drive up from Richmond to get me........And then the next day I go on the extra board, and I could go out again......" Those of us in the diner were just looking at each other, almost laffin' at her display.

Lady, WHO CARES? It'd be one thing if we ASKED you, and you told us in a one-on-one conversation, but totally out of line to BROADCAST this unrequested info to all of the remaining patrons in the diner. (We get it, you want us to LEAVE)

The Angus burger? Don't go there. I'm sure it "could" be good, but mine was dry, bun was falling apart, (gee, what does that tell you?) It looked like it lived under the heat-lamp, just waiting (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting) for me to come an order it.

And this is Amtrak, or at least my recollection of the service and food I have experienced over the last 12 months. Bonus is that this trip put me over the edge for "Select". But instead of feeling good about that, I was kind of feeling, "Why have I worked so hard to earn this, if I just have THIS to look forward to......?"

Now, if I could only transfer my AGR points to Via's Preference, THEN I'd be a happy camper.

I'm done with Amtrak for a while I fear. Just too underwhelming.


----------



## Ryan (May 26, 2010)

Hell, at least you got a Angus burger. I was told that "brunch" was "breakfast" and I couldn't have anything off the lunch menu.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 26, 2010)

its a union thing. that get benefits great pay for sitting on there ass or barking at pax who have the gull to say they never heard the announcement. to bad they can't be fired cause the stupid union would just re-hire them back meaner and ruder then ever. thats a rule that needs to change union employees should be able to get canned just as easily as a person working a 9 to 5 job. then these people would shape up. cause they know they have job security they can get away with being ****s.


----------



## greatcats (May 26, 2010)

I'm sorry your trip on the Capitol was so-so. My westbound Capitol from Washington was cancelled last month, so I flew to Chicago to get the Southwest Chief. I have only good things to say about the employees I encountered,. We had some toilet problems, and that Diner-Lite on the Cardinal, while the food was acceptable, was kind of a slipshod diner arrangement. Otherwise, my trip from Arizona to DC, with the sidetrip to Greensboro, was quite good. I don't doubt that VIA may be a better level of service, but the Canadian is more of a tourist train, like a cruise ship ( I am looking at one now from my window in Alaska ) I may arrange a trip on VIA after this cruise ship season is over and I park the tour bus for the winter!


----------



## rrdude (May 26, 2010)

greatcats said:


> I'm sorry your trip on the Capitol was so-so. My westbound Capitol from Washington was cancelled last month, so I flew to Chicago to get the Southwest Chief. I have only good things to say about the employees I encountered,. We had some toilet problems, and that Diner-Lite on the Cardinal, while the food was acceptable, was kind of a slipshod diner arrangement. Otherwise, my trip from Arizona to DC, with the sidetrip to Greensboro, was quite good. I don't doubt that VIA may be a better level of service, but the Canadian is more of a tourist train, like a cruise ship ( I am looking at one now from my window in Alaska ) I may arrange a trip on VIA after this cruise ship season is over and I park the tour bus for the winter!


I wasn't on the Canadian, I was on the Halifax to Montreal "Ocean". It wasn't about the amenities on Via as much as it was about the overall attitude of the Via Rail Staff. From the first welcome I got when entering the Moncton station, to the attitude of the SCA, and dining car crew, and even the snack bar attendant. Superior is the best adjective that comes to mind. Disney-like, but without being "fake". Like family, like they cared, like they enjoyed working in their craft.

And oh yea, passenger satisfaction? That was paramount on the Via Rail staff's mind.


----------



## the_traveler (May 26, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Hell, at least you got a Angus burger. I was told that "brunch" was "breakfast" and I couldn't have anything off the lunch menu.


That is totally wrong! 

The "brunch" is either from the breakfast menu *OR* the lunch menu! And as a sleeping car passenger, you are entitled to *TWO* meals that morning!


----------



## Ryan (May 26, 2010)

The dining car crew was ... less than stellar, shall we say. Only meal on the whole trip that I didn't leave a tip.


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 27, 2010)

greatcats said:


> .................... I don't doubt that VIA may be a better level of service, but the Canadian is more of a tourist train, like a cruise ship........


I love these comments about the Canadian being a tourist train as if it’s an excuse for VIA employees being “nice” to passengers. When Ottawa cut VIA in half in January 1990, the Canadian (the renamed Super Continental) was retained to provide a link across the country and also to maintain a service to isolated and Aboriginal communities especially in northern Ontario. VIA built on a service they had to run anyway and created a niche market with classic equipment and an employee attitude that just keeps people coming back and filling those 20 > 30 car trains. Most of my rides on the Canadian have been in the winter when it’s a short but still full service train along with the same great employees……..not many tourists…….just us ordinary Canadians riding or someone boarding in say, Allanwater Bridge and heading to a Doctor’s appointment in Armstrong.

The Ocean on the other hand is always full with ordinary Canadians. Stand on the platform at Moncton on a Friday evening…….these are students heading home for the weekend or others using it as a corridor type service through the Maritimes or a quick overnight journey into Montreal. Tourist (Easterly) Class is another niche market VIA has created on a service they are running anyway. Base consist is 4 or 5 sleepers in the winter and doubling or tripling in the summer.


----------



## greatcats (May 27, 2010)

NS VIA FAN said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > .................... I don't doubt that VIA may be a better level of service, but the Canadian is more of a tourist train, like a cruise ship........
> ...



I think my comment about the Canadian being a tourist train was accurate to a point and comparing it to a cruise, but thanks for providing additional insighty.


----------



## TVRM610 (May 27, 2010)

I've never been on VIA... why? Because it costs double or more the price of Amtrak (Sleeper vs. Sleeper, LD trains). I would hope that you get something for that money, personally I've always been satisfied with Amtrak service and will continue to give them my business.

I'd have a bit kinder attitude toward your trip report if not for this quote

" But ahhh, what could be finer than dinner in the diner, right? Wrong. Damned Cross Country Cafes. I so hate them. They tried to seat me in one of the sideways-facing tables designed by morons, "

next time you're given the task of designing an experimental multi-purpose food service car for a railway let me know, and I'll be sure to call you names. Stating your opinion is one thing (for instance I personally think the CCC cars are quite nicely designed), but to call people names and curse the design of a car that serves its function just fine just plain annoys me.

ok.. stepping off the soapbox... thanks for your report.


----------



## rrdude (May 27, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> I've never been on VIA... why? Because it costs double or more the price of Amtrak (Sleeper vs. Sleeper, LD trains). I would hope that you get something for that money, personally I've always been satisfied with Amtrak service and will continue to give them my business.
> I'd have a bit kinder attitude toward your trip report if not for this quote
> 
> " But ahhh, what could be finer than dinner in the diner, right? Wrong. Damned Cross Country Cafes. I so hate them. They tried to seat me in one of the sideways-facing tables designed by morons, "
> ...


I agree, bad use of words, and I actually thought about it when I wrote it, but couldn't come up with a better adjective. I guess if the CCC's were used for their purpose, instead of a full service dining car, I might look at them in different light. My apologies to anyone offended RE: CCC design.


----------



## TVRM610 (May 27, 2010)

rrdude said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been on VIA... why? Because it costs double or more the price of Amtrak (Sleeper vs. Sleeper, LD trains). I would hope that you get something for that money, personally I've always been satisfied with Amtrak service and will continue to give them my business.
> ...


Haha.. Ok.. I like you now. Good response.

I personally don't understand the hostility towards the CCC cars... but I of course recognize that many people hate them. I kind of like that they are able to function as a Full Diner, or a Lounge, or both in some situations. That tells me its a pretty versatile car. I've sat in both types of seats in a CCC car (for a meal when used as a diner) and honestly was just as comfortable as in the full diners. I kinda liked the variety. Of course... to each their own.


----------



## rrdude (May 27, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > TVRM610 said:
> ...


But really, have you ever been seated in one of the sideways-facing booths as a 4-top? It truly sucks, for dinner, or a meal at least. The RR's had years 2 experiment, and I'm not against truing sumthg new, but this has "epic failure" (for dining) written all over it.


----------



## TVRM610 (May 28, 2010)

rrdude said:


> But really, have you ever been seated in one of the sideways-facing booths as a 4-top? It truly sucks, for dinner, or a meal at least. The RR's had years 2 experiment, and I'm not against truing sumthg new, but this has "epic failure" (for dining) written all over it.


No.. not as a 4. Only been seated in the sideways as a 2 (maybe 3, can't remember). I don't think 3 would be bad, but 4 would be tight with the whole eating with strangers deal (if it was people I knew it would prob. be ok.).


----------



## MrFSS (May 28, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > But really, have you ever been seated in one of the sideways-facing booths as a 4-top? It truly sucks, for dinner, or a meal at least. The RR's had years 2 experiment, and I'm not against truing sumthg new, but this has "epic failure" (for dining) written all over it.
> ...


I've been in one with two strangers. They shared their wine with me!


----------



## TVRM610 (May 28, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Funny... the only time I have been in a CCC car my table mate also offered me some wine. I distinctly recall that was in the more traditional style "booth" but perhaps there is something good about those CCC cars after all! ha.


----------



## the_traveler (May 28, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Did they share their wine in a glass - or all over the table? :huh: Those 3 seat tables do not leave much room for all the plates, cups, condiments, etc...!


----------



## Big Iron (May 30, 2010)

rrdude said:


> The greeting, boarding process, and time spent at the Met lounge were fine, can't complain really about that. Dinner reservations for 7:30PM Pre-boarding was fine, but SCA seemed to care more about avoiding exerting extra energy, than welcoming anyone on board the train.
> What is it about a lot (not all) of Amtrak employees attitudes? Do they automatically suck the life and personality of some the new hires? (SCA had been on 11 years)
> 
> Tony, the Lounge Car Attendant for all of six months, was the only employee on board who had yet "gone over to the Dark Side". His prompt, clearly articulated, just-the-right-tempo, P.A. announcement upon leaving Chicago was about the only announcement I have heard the entire trip.
> ...



The fact that I didn't "hear" an announcement was enough for his side-kick to inform EVERYONE in earshot that "we need to get this diner cleaned, if it's not clean when we get into DC, they gonna fire me........And if I miss my train in DC, then I gotta have my family borrow a car and drive up from Richmond to get me........And then the next day I go on the extra board, and I could go out again......" Those of us in the diner were just looking at each other, almost laffin' at her display.

Even with a one hour late arrival and assuming the dining carattendants duties took her another hour past that arrival, there are still 3 other trains that would have gotten her to RVR that day.


----------

